# Show us your Betta



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Got a betta?? Lets see him(or her if that's how you role)!

May the best one win  

Here's my handsome devil - Nakoa











- Mumford


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

here are mine:









































the last two are of the same fish. hes a marble. right now hes actually more white than black and blue. ill try and get a current pic if he will cooperate.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

*Show us your BA Betta*

Nice Marko!

Unbelievable that those last 2 are the same thing!


- Mumford


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't believe those last two photos are the same Betta. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 28, 2012)

*Show us your BA Betta*

Introducing CASSIUS, the halfmoon butterfly-ish from PetCo


----------



## Psycofc1 (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## artresz (Aug 24, 2012)

This is a really really crappy picture, but I love him. He's in his store cup here so.... 









I need a better picture.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

artresz, that fish is a marble. 
just so you dont get worried if his colors start changing.


----------



## NWehrman (Jun 2, 2011)

Here is a few of mine ... Downloaded the other pics so will have to upload those!

Nicole


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mengyone (Feb 20, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## babydragons (Mar 14, 2012)

Marko how do you pick out a betta that's marble? I would really love to get one as I love the idea of them always changing and being different


----------



## scokaw (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

@[email protected] said:


> here are mine:



What type of Betta is this? I've seen pictures of some of the white/cream colored ones, nice fish!


----------



## AdamC13 (Mar 28, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> What type of Betta is this? I've seen pictures of some of the white/cream colored ones, nice fish!


That's a mustard gas. Sometimes the yellow and blue bands are 50/50 other times more dispersed like this and some also have the butterfly pattern as well with a different colored stripe on the edges.


----------



## Platy_lover21 (Feb 11, 2012)

Paco
Peacock
Sebastian
Ciel
Armand
Wintergreen
Alois


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

I have too many, most of which are females in a sorority tank. But here is my best male to show-off, he is a triband salamander plakat:


----------



## VivaDaWolf (Feb 5, 2012)

And a few more that I can't find photos of









the fry









got a bunch more girls


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

This is my new betta Bruno. While I'm here does anyone know what kind of betta he is? I just bought him because I thought he was pretty so. Yeah.

I'm also bad at photography despite my expensive camera sorry.


----------



## the_deeb (Mar 19, 2009)

mengyone said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Beautiful macrostoma! Fancy bettas are nice and all but IMO they don't compare to these little wild monsters.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone have tips for getting bettas to play nice with others?

Had mine in the tank and he was doing good but today I found a dead Esperi Rasbora with no eyes or fins. And he seems to be chasing the others around. Not good :/


- Mumford


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

here's mine


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Mumford said:


> Anyone have tips for getting bettas to play nice with others?
> 
> Had mine in the tank and he was doing good but today I found a dead Esperi Rasbora with no eyes or fins. And he seems to be chasing the others around. Not good :/
> 
> ...


What's your full stock list for the tank? May be over crowding issues in a 20L, bettas like to have their own space.


----------



## VivaDaWolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Mumford, 
dont know what kind of betta you have but I really doubt the full tailed ones can catch a rasbora that was healthy. Maybe he died/was dying and got picked on? As for chasing, its really dependent on their personality..you might ahve to take him out...most of my males have no issue with other fish aside from other cichlids




Wayne Dwops said:


>


Definitely a white doubletail, dont know the spread but if its a 180, hes a double tail halfmoon.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Here are our two:


----------



## mackwell (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

hunterlook said:


> What's your full stock list for the tank? May be over crowding issues in a 20L, bettas like to have their own space.


It's actually only a 5 gallon, the 20 will come later. It was 5 rasboras and the betta. 


- Mumford


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

VivaDaWolf said:


> And a few more that I can't find photos of


Nice bettas!!


- Mumford


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Here are some shots of my Super Black and Marbled Halfmoon Plakats.






















































Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My Show winning boy roud:









I have won 2 times with him in the last 3 weeks, and he's scheduled to go to the big show in Oct. I have a few of them that are extremely nice
I import them direct from Thailand.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

pinoyghost2 said:


> My Show winning boy roud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Where in Thailand do you get yours?


- Mumford


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is my husbands halfmoon plakat. Little guy is so active it's hard to get a good up close picture!


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 9, 2013)

Here is one of mine sunbathing.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

This is Artemis


















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

VivaDaWolf said:


>


Flo - this fish HAS to be a related to mine somehow....who was the breeder? This has to either come from the same parents somehow. It is uncanny how similar they loook.


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That one is from Aquastar71 on aquabid.com 

I also got my previous show winner (overall champion) a black/yellow boy who is now 3 years old and retired from Kit at Aquastar....best stock
Ive ever had.


----------



## VivaDaWolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Option said:


> Flo - this fish HAS to be a related to mine somehow....who was the breeder? This has to either come from the same parents somehow. It is uncanny how similar they loook.


Looks like your guy, specially with that topline.. got her from Win. I dont remember if that batch was from a local breeder or imported. Im debating pairing her up with the male I posted too, but you are already making salamanders! Hm.


----------



## Crimson_Toast (Mar 25, 2013)

His name is Gilderoy!


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

so many beauties! I'm going to pick up a second Spec V tomorrow that will hopefully one day house one of Marko's growing fry or maybe I'll find one on AB


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

VivaDaWolf said:


> Looks like your guy, specially with that topline.. got her from Win. I dont remember if that batch was from a local breeder or imported. Im debating pairing her up with the male I posted too, but you are already making salamanders! Hm.


Flo, that salamander is a female??! Wow. From the looks I thought for sure it was a male.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

Option said:


> Flo - this fish HAS to be a related to mine somehow....who was the breeder? This has to either come from the same parents somehow. It is uncanny how similar they loook.


yep~ the I was scrolling through the pics on Tapatalk and the moment i hit that one I was like "OPTION!"


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

no fancy breeder, just the average run of the mill Petco betta...

he has been a great fish and has opened my eyes to just how cool these fish really are

most recent pic from my betta bowl journal


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

These are the first two Betta I have ever had, until these guys I had no idea how cool they were to keep!

*Maximus*




*Ziggy*




Sorry for the pic quality, I will try and get some with my camera soon!


----------



## MamaFish (Mar 6, 2013)

hambone870 said:


> no fancy breeder, just the average run of the mill Petco betta...
> 
> he has been a great fish and has opened my eyes to just how cool these fish really are
> 
> most recent pic from my betta bowl journal



I love this bowl! Beautiful bettas everyone!


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

MamaFish said:


> I love this bowl! Beautiful bettas everyone!


thanks, its looking better and better everyday that the hairgrass fills in


----------



## jspk (Oct 7, 2012)

I have an elephant ear one

I don't have a recent picture, but this is when I first got him. He's more pink/red now.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a pair of odessa barbs are they compatible with tetra? Tank is a 6g


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Patchy! I am practicing my pictures and attaching, don't judge.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Jack Frost in his Evolve 4.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Finally, the suspicious veiltail, Cupid.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Just saw some awesome bettas that were labeled "king betta". They were 12.99$ but oh so cool!

Any other names for these guys and anyone here got one?


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

hambone870 said:


> Just saw some awesome bettas that were labeled "king betta". They were 12.99$ but oh so cool!
> 
> Any other names for these guys and anyone here got one?


Half giant plakats. King betta is a false name that petco uses to lead you to believe they are selling true giants (get up to 7").

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

My no-name halfmoon.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

mistahoo said:


> Half giant plakats. King betta is a false name that petco uses to lead you to believe they are selling true giants (get up to 7").
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


So how big would the petco "king" betta grow? Same size of a normal one?


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh petco... mistreating Bettas since 1965


- Mumford


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Mumford said:


> Oh petco... mistreating Bettas since 1965
> 
> 
> - Mumford


Lol, that's how we ended up with ours. Felt so bad for such a pretty fish that we just had to take him home. Best decision we've made in awhile...


----------



## Repteel (Jan 8, 2012)

Mine from awhile ago.


----------



## ayy lmao (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh, yellow! He's beautiful. I love his black detailing, very high style. Tres chic.


----------



## Sharpchick (Feb 17, 2013)

Such beautiful bettas!

Here are three of mine...all Petco bettas.

Dubya, crowntail male


Ivan the Terrible, halfmoon male, flaring at his own reflection. I liked this dual reflection shot of him.


Double tail male. I may be the only grandma in the lower 48 with a betta named Papa Smurf.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

hambone870 said:


> So how big would the petco "king" betta grow? Same size of a normal one?


The Petco "king" betta is a half giant plakat. They get to about 3-4" possibly 5". Still quite impressive, but a true king betta (giant betta) gets considerably large for a betta (7"+)


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

mistahoo said:


> The Petco "king" betta is a half giant plakat. They get to about 3-4" possibly 5". Still quite impressive, but a true king betta (giant betta) gets considerably large for a betta (7"+)


Wow never heard of that, I'm gonna do some research thanks!


----------



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

My Halfmoon 'Huck' in his newly cycled Evolve 4 :bounce:


----------



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

Judge Judy said:


>


Love his colors! Quite impressive


----------



## Patriot17 (Apr 24, 2013)

This is my Betta Coho, just got him last Friday. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is BB (I know, crappy name, but my best friend came up with it)


----------



## JAYGEE (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is my kids Betta, they named him but I can't remember right now.


----------



## JAYGEE (Apr 2, 2013)

JAYGEE said:


> Here is my kids Betta, they named him but I can't remember right now.


I would like to get him a girlfriend and a mistress, any good leads on where to look?


----------



## the.koi.maiden (Jan 6, 2013)

JAYGEE said:


> I would like to get him a girlfriend and a mistress, any good leads on where to look?


It's not recommended to keep males and females together. If you wanted to divide the tank it would be possible, but keeping them together without a divider often results in one beating up the other. These fish were originally bred for aggressive nature and that still holds true today. If you want to keep males and females together you should look at the wild _Betta_ species. Some have almost the same body shape but half of the attitude.

And now to introduce my bettas. They hold a special place in my heart because that tank was the first I experimented with plants in. 









My giant HMPK. He's a marble and now looks like this:










And my platinum HMPK


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> Here is BB (I know, crappy name, but my best friend came up with it)


I love the white on his back fins, was that a local fish store find? I may have bit on him too!


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

hambone870 said:


> I love the white on his back fins, was that a local fish store find? I may have bit on him too!


Haha I bought it at PetCo. I think he's a halfmoon double tail butterfly betta.


----------



## superdity (Apr 25, 2013)

Holy Moly...lol...you people have some incredible fish!


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> Haha I bought it at PetCo. I think he's a halfmoon double tail butterfly betta.


good find, sexy fish:icon_mrgr


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

superdity said:


> Holy Moly...lol...you people have some incredible fish!


Haha I wouldn't have found it if my mom wasn't looking at the Other betta section.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

hambone870 said:


> good find, sexy fish:icon_mrgr


Thanks so much!


----------



## karce87 (Dec 6, 2012)

Here is midnight. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LudwigiaVanBeethoven (Apr 20, 2013)

Two most recent impulse bettas- both in temporary quarantine (heater removed for ~20 seconds for picture) the chocolate fellow's name is Johnson, and his body is very close to solid black, the other is all ''orange'' so we'll see what happens with that...


----------



## DieFranz (Feb 20, 2013)

This is Leonidas. Also a Petco rescue. He has some bright red coloration in the midst of all the blue, but it doesn't show that well in pics. 

He currently resides (solo- doesn't play well with others) in a heavily planted 7.5g 12" cube. He likes to nap on top of the corkscrew val and try his best to uproot the hydrocotyle.


----------



## Sharpchick (Feb 17, 2013)

DieFranz said:


> This is Leonidas. Also a Petco rescue. He has some bright red coloration in the midst of all the blue, but it doesn't show that well in pics.
> 
> He currently resides (solo- doesn't play well with others) in a heavily planted 7.5g 12" cube. He likes to nap on top of the corkscrew val and try his best to uproot the hydrocotyle.


Beautiful betta.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Heres my Petco betta. He was in one of the community display tanks and I just loved his coloration and personality. Plus I've always wanted a plakat.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i have grown quite fond of my male short fin. i love his personality and colors. i really need to get new pics of him cause the ones i have are from a little over a year ago.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I had a beautiful long finned Betta, he chewed his fin to nothing and made him self so sick that he eventually died...never again will I feel so helpless, so no more long finned bettas. Females and plakats!


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

I've always been a fan of the short fin variety. Just always had veil and crown tails up until this guy. Bonus points for the fact I only paid half the price they normally charged for plakats at Petco. Yay for oblivious store workers


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I also like plakats more than regular, long-tailed bettas. They tend to be more active and can handle water current better in my experience.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

my plakat is a scardy cat lol. he is in with guppies and bn babies. i was kinda hopin he would eat some of the new born fry but no. mine tends to hide most the time and runs when i go up to the tank.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

When I first got my guy I thought he was more aggressive than the other types I've kept in the past (and I've also read plakats tend to be more aggressive) since he tried to eat anything new in his tank that moved. But oddly enough after initial investigation of new moving objects he wouldn't go after them anymore. He lives peacefully with my ghostie and various snails. He loves following me around and checking to see what I'm doing.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

I took a few better pictures of my Bettas. Both Petco rescues in community tanks.

Maximus


Ziggy


----------



## Suzie Q (Jan 8, 2007)

pinoyghost2 said:


> My Show winning boy roud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What shows are you showing him in?


----------



## mystichaze32 (Mar 11, 2012)

how hard is it to keep them alive and how long do they live for if properly taken care of?


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

Easy, 5 years

sent from an undisclosed location using morse code


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

My daughter's betta - Blue. I'm babysitting while she's coming home from college








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


>



this one always makes me jealous since you got it from petco (if i remember right) Mate it and sell me a blacky :icon_mrgr


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

mystichaze32 said:


> how hard is it to keep them alive and how long do they live for if properly taken care of?


Typical lifespan is 2-3 years, but I regularly see them live up to 6 years.


----------



## Bettanaz (May 19, 2013)

VivaDaWolf said:


> And a few more that I can't find photos of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I live at Brooklyn too and I am looking hmpk female do you have some that I can buy and pick it up


----------



## VivaDaWolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Trying to cross female HM with male PK right now but I dont expect HMPK out of it. But I have nothing right now, did you try bettasusa? I know he does halfsuns and short tails.


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

My sons new Betta


----------



## Neevie (Apr 26, 2013)

This is Sir Phillip when I first brought him home. I'd post a newer pic of him but he decided to try and jump out of the tank and lost all the scales on his forehead :icon_roll


----------



## Neevie (Apr 26, 2013)

Not sure why the picture loaded sideways...


----------



## Phantomic (Apr 17, 2013)

My little betta, still haven't decided on a name yet, but suggestions are welcome.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mao (May 21, 2013)

"Ohai there!"










"Hmmm...what's in there?"


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Vermino said:


> this one always makes me jealous since you got it from petco (if i remember right) Mate it and sell me a blacky :icon_mrgr


NO! lol
i bred that one. his father was a black orchid bred in thailand and shipped over, his mother also black orchid, but bred here in the states. not a petco fish.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## 92cw12 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

Not the best pictures but these are my boys


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

xmpjx said:


> Not the best pictures but these are my boys


love the guy in the last pic! gorgeous!


----------



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

Thank you  he was an impulse buy, and quite a character!


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

Not to special but told my daughter i would show her fish

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquatastic (Jun 25, 2015)

Beautiful and handsome bettas everyone. 
The first picture is my crown tail copper male. 

The second picture is of my Petco rescue. Poor boy was literally on the verge of death. I can't believe he made it overnight not to mention the two months I've had him now. He is still recovering but definitely acts like a whole new fish.


----------



## Aquatastic (Jun 25, 2015)

I cannot get the second picture to upload. Will try again in the morning.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=880025

Page one and two for pics. Page 2 shows his new 30g and better pics.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Half-giant plakat I picked up while on vacation in FL. Loving this guy!


----------



## BrynnaCC (Jan 5, 2014)

I got suckered into this baby betta buy from Petco. Here she is all grown up.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Please don't think I'm being rude jsut trying to help here:



strangewaters said:


> Not to special but told my daughter i would show her fish
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Is this a freshly cut branch? Its best to used debarked well aged (dead several months) wood. Have you done the nylon test on it? A nylon stocking simulates the delicate betta fins. You can get nylon from the mrs. or for cheap at the grocery store. Rub it over every inch at every angle of the wood. if it snags even slightly or full blown rips it will rip betta fins. Get some sand paper (100grit should work) And thoroughly sand all snag spots (and remove bark). Repeat nylon test and sanding until there are no snags. You may want to remove some of the thinnest twig out branching as well.
I also would recommend a lot more live plants or decor, bettas like places to hide and be out of the light.



HDBenson said:


> Half-giant plakat I picked up while on vacation in FL. Loving this guy!


I see some long hair algae in there. You light may be one or more of the following: light on too long, light too strong, light too close to the tank, and/or too much extra direct/indirect sunlight. How long is your tan light on for? Average lighting period for most planted tanks is 6-10, 10 is pushing it though especially with any window light getting to the tank. Try reducing your "lights on" time and raising the lights 2-3" if possible.


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

AquaAurora said:


> Please don't think I'm being rude jsut trying to help here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was just a holding tank and i threw out those branches. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you AquaAurora. I run medium lighting(several 13w CFLs) on a 5-4-5 siesta. MTS and glut with modified ei. I usually have no visible algae. However, I was just got back from a three week vacation and my tank sitter didn't feed very well(actually he fed half of a NEW can of fish food in three weeks) or, dose ANYTHING. So I came back to that.. hair algae..

Bump: I have hand removed since then and performed some water changes and have picked back up on the dosing. I'm just waiting on everything to settle in again.


----------



## Nastee (May 28, 2015)

My buddy Deano (after Dean Martin)


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Here's my Oliver. He's a double-tail halfmoon plakat. A Petco fish- I paid $14 for him.








Blue and red in the fins. 








When backlit he looks a more russet brown color.


----------



## Chubbi (Mar 21, 2015)

This is my Fish... Taco 

He's an elephant ear Palakat from petsmart

:iamwithst


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Have a new beta girl, will post photos once lights go on (letting her settle in).


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

My husbna'd new hmpk gal (still working out a name):


----------



## thenorsepole (Jul 2, 2015)

*Phil*

A Petco rescue:


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

One of my B. Albimarginata males, and Pestilence the hard-to-photograph possible mustard gas.
Yes, the Albi is in a wine glass. That's not his home, I just wanted to photograph my wine-colored fish in a wine glass.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

If Pestilence is brown bodies with yellow fins and not blue (or partial blue) then he is a chocolate not a mustard gas. Mustards are mostly blue bodied (though they can be blue and black) with yellow fins.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful fish. Im going to set up a little 2.5 for one.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

They have bright color today.


----------



## Supercracker (Jun 5, 2015)

It's pretty hard to get a good picture of him, but this is the best I've been able to get.


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

Why is the pic so big?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Supercracker (Jun 5, 2015)

big b said:


> Why is the pic so big?


Mine?


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

This is my male double tail. Not a very good pic, you can see my phone, Lol. I saw him at petco and could resist. When I first got him only his fins were red and his body was a sky blue color. He's slowly changing. (marbleing?)


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

big b said:


> Why is the pic so big?


Once the photo fully loads the forum auto resizes it to fit the screen.



fishyfishy101 said:


> This is my male double tail. Not a very good pic, you can see my phone, Lol. I saw him at petco and could resist. When I first got him only his fins were red and his body was a sky blue color. He's slowly changing. (marbleing?)


Yes that's marbling genetics for you, never know what color(s) your betta might turn! Sadly a LOT of bettas have the marble gene which makes is frustrating as their colors aren't stable and may change on you.


----------



## Entz (Mar 19, 2015)

Supercracker said:


> It's pretty hard to get a good picture of him, but this is the best I've been able to get.


Gorgeous Betta, love the colors 

Picture didn't resize for me, but was able to shrink it.


----------



## Supercracker (Jun 5, 2015)

Entz said:


> Gorgeous Betta, love the colors
> 
> Picture didn't resize for me, but was able to shrink it.


Ah that makes sense then. Yeah I found him at Walmart of all places, I've never seen another Betta with the pale yellow to orange color that he has so I had to get him. You can't see it in the picture very well but in person you can see there's some teal in between the fins.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Here's my guy.


----------



## Smells Fishy (May 7, 2015)

Here he is.


----------



## Supercracker (Jun 5, 2015)

jimbo662 said:


> Here's my guy.


That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Are orange/black bettas rare? I'm always trying to find one but never do.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

]


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## tmitch06 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's mine!


----------



## Entz (Mar 19, 2015)

My newest addition. Aptly named lucky. Not only survived PetSmart for a week but a serious car crash on the way home.

My other betta is Camera shy lol. Trying.


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

Ghosty

when I got him from his 1/2 gallon filthy jug:










today:


----------



## BigXor (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Neatfish said:


> Are orange/black bettas rare? I'm always trying to find one but never do.


Chocolate bettas: brown or black bodied (no blue or other colors) with orange/yellowish orange fins are still not incredibly common but do pop up. Less likely to see at LFS but that said I had seen a double tail chocolate last month at my local petco. Try looking online at aquabid.com use the search for "chocolate" and scroll down sections to see double tail, halfmoon, halfmoon plakat, etc.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> Neatfish said:
> 
> 
> > Are orange/black bettas rare? I'm always trying to find one but never do.
> ...


The chocolate betta I mentioned is actually still at my petco. Here are some photos of him. He has a slight black outline in his fins, not finrot or damage.


He's pressingly still healthy, no sbd or signs of disease. If you were interested in that chocolate I still have a insulated shipping box from my last aquabid betta, I can ship him in there. PM me if you're interested to discuss further details.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

My newest guy, named Bravo. Delta tail, colour still developing -I've only had him for 3 days.


----------



## kkholiday (Feb 11, 2015)

*Achelos new addition to the family*


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

Been trying to get a nice picture of Prince Charming, but he's an active little guy and my only camera is my old iphone. Still, I think he's just lovely. He's just got a tiny bit of black on the edges of his tailfin and scales.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Thought I'd start by showing all the bettas that inhabit my desk from left to right. You can see their tanks and more photos here
Ajax- blue-green black metallic hmpk male. This photo doesn't do his color justice:

this is a photo of when he first got here shows his colors much more accurately



Aristocoles- multi color hmee male. He had an accident a few months back with a net and lost the top part of his caudal fin, it growing back nicely though

older photo per-accident (and probably my favorite photo of him)


Xerxes- 'mustard' (marble) metallic hmpk male. He's my oldest betta and has some genetic issues: diamond eye (scales grow over the eyes leaving him mostly blind) and cysts over his body and fins. From above he looks green from head on he looks blue.




And finally Freya- yellow black "koi" (marble) hmpk female. Lovely gal nice personality, but she does not like her reflection in the thermometer (makes her look fat? haha)



The living room bettas are harder to get photos of with the sun relfection
Antaeus-multi color veil tail male


Alastor- bi color (red adn white) delta male




Shreduski-mustard double tail male (though you couldn't tell he's dt.. he keeps his caudal so short >.<)




And my husband's betta:
Chiyome-red 'koi' (marble) halmfmoon plakat female


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Ajax- blue-green black metallic hmpk male. This photo doesn't do his color justice:


I really love your Ajax. His color, fin and body type are my favorite!


----------



## Empress Akitla (Nov 17, 2011)

I currently have three betta tanks, only two are occupied and the third is cycling. Having ammonia issues with it.

The white guy is my Delta Tail (?) possibly dragonscale/metallic boy Ronin.

And the orange guy is my Veil Tail boy Merlin (my 7 year old cousin named him for me).

I will post a picture of my third boy once I get him. I really want a golden yellow or a purple fella for my 3gal. crypt bowl....


----------



## Tribabe2009 (Feb 10, 2014)

This is Ole Blue.. He is "adopted"..


----------



## garrettthecow (Apr 18, 2016)

here is gandalf


----------



## ChristaW (May 1, 2016)

Just got myself a new betta. Any ideas of what his colouring is called? His name is Calcifer


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

ChristaW said:


> Just got myself a new betta. Any ideas of what his colouring is called? His name is Calcifer


Many could consider that 'chocolate' but the bit of blue in it I'd call 'mustard'/'mustard gas'.


----------



## Bobioden (Jan 20, 2016)

Here is my Thunder. He has been with me since the first of the year.

















And his home, pic taken 5/1/16


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice Betta Bobi. I am sure Thunder would love a bigger tank though. I bet the wine rack would look even better with a larger tank with more greenery above it as well! Win, win!

(Petco has a $1 per gallon fish tanks right now until May 7th. You could get a 10 gallon for $10 -no lid though))


----------



## Empress Akitla (Nov 17, 2011)

An update on my bettas. Merlin is no longer with me as we had a jumping through a crack on the lid of his tank incident. My third betta tank actually turned into a shrimp tank (which did not do very well) and will soon be turned back into a betta tank. I would like to get an Elephant Ear betta.

Ronin is no longer white with a blue sheen. He is much bigger now and turning blue. Is that the marble gene? He also went through a point where he was clipping his tail to keep it short, but it's growing back in now.

The new addition is named Koa. He is also a PetCo cup rescue.


----------



## theone29 (Apr 30, 2016)

Here are mine bettas.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Empress Akitla said:


> An update on my bettas. Merlin is no longer with me as we had a jumping through a crack on the lid of his tank incident. My third betta tank actually turned into a shrimp tank (which did not do very well) and will soon be turned back into a betta tank. I would like to get an Elephant Ear betta.
> 
> Ronin is no longer white with a blue sheen. He is much bigger now and turning blue. Is that the marble gene? He also went through a point where he was clipping his tail to keep it short, but it's growing back in now.
> 
> The new addition is named Koa. He is also a PetCo cup rescue.


Ronin is marbling. The same thing happened to Waldo. Waldo was a gorgeous green mustard dragon. He changed into a white fish with yellow fins. See here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/21-fish/766753-betta-strange-color-change-update-1-3-2015-a.html

You may want to keep an eye on the tail nipping. Chewed up fins can become infected. Tail nipping can be due to stress or boredom. Assess your conditions and see if you can alleviate the issue. Coincidentally, Waldo was a tail biter. His tail was huge. He was always chewing it. I upgraded him from a 2.5 gallon Fluval edge in a bedroom where he was visited by us to a 6 gallon tank in the dining room where he could see us all day. It helped. 

True story. I had Waldo in a fish bowl while I was treating an infection in his tail due to the biting. I saw something hanging out of his mouth. It looked like the color of his tail. I pulled it out of his mouth with tweezers. It was a 3 inch long strip of his tail!


----------



## Tessa (Dec 8, 2015)

This is my plakat-boy Ossu who I've had for almost a year now:










And this is what Manfred Von Maserati (Mammu) looked like the day I bought him:










I was so afraid he would die before I could get him home. But here he is just a week later:








Save
Save​


----------



## Empress Akitla (Nov 17, 2011)

Varmint said:


> You may want to keep an eye on the tail nipping. Chewed up fins can become infected. Tail nipping can be due to stress or boredom. Assess your conditions and see if you can alleviate the issue. Coincidentally, Waldo was a tail biter. His tail was huge. He was always chewing it. I upgraded him from a 2.5 gallon Fluval edge in a bedroom where he was visited by us to a 6 gallon tank in the dining room where he could see us all day. It helped.


He started doing it after I went on vacation and he no longer saw me throughout the day. He hasn't done it for a while now since I've been back, and his tail is getting longer than it had been. I treated him with many water changes and a pinch of salt.

I would love to move my boys somewhere more active in the house, but spacing doesn't allow it. The only place right now is in my room, but I visit them often.

I didn't even notice Ronin had gone blue until I found a picture of him when I first got him and he was mostly white. Doesn't even look like the same fish.

-Empress Akitla

Bump:


Tessa said:


> This is my plakat-boy Ossu who I've had for almost a year now:


Oh man, I love his tank! It looks awesome! And he's pretty cool, too. 😉

-Empress Akitla


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Latest picture of Finn in his jungle:


----------



## Frosty Fisher (May 27, 2016)

The first one is a picture of my mom's betta, the second is a picture of my betta who unfortunately passed away recently.


----------



## bluebetta26 (Jul 14, 2016)

This is my beautiful boy Reid, who I recently rescued from craigslist. 

Here he is in his current tank when he was with his previous owner:







[/URL][/IMG]

And here he is now, with plants, heater, and indian almond leaves  He's been making giant bubble nests everyday since his second night home with me 








[/URL][/IMG]

(Just want to mention the 2.5 gallon is temporary, I had a 15 gallon high for him that was waiting for a stand in the mail, but then found out that the stand wouldn't work for a 15 gallon tall tank. Getting him a 10 gallon (apartment only allows 10 gallons, the 15 was fudging it a little) set up off of craigslist tomorrow morning, then will receive my plants in the mail early next week. I'm doing daily 25-50% water changes with a turkey bastor, using prime and stability in the mean time. )


----------



## Frosty Fisher (May 27, 2016)

theone29 said:


> Here are mine bettas.



Some pretty amazing pictures!! I wish I could get such good ones of a betta flaring!


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

I bought a betta from Petsmart on Tuesday...was actually surprised at how many nice looking ones they had at the store. Sorry for the crappy Iphone photo but this fish lives at work and I don't often take my camera to work.

One of my mental health clients named him "Crunchberry" lol


----------



## FuzzyCrawdad (Mar 21, 2015)

I actually have quite a few. I had more but I've recently lost one to age. I'll put him up as well 8)

? Black with blue/purple speckles double halfmoon is Poseidon.
? Green/blue with red fins is Lagoon.
? Red is Fuschia.
? The sort of brown one is Pearl. I think she's actually the same colors as Lagoon, I've caught her more colored up towards evening, but during the day she's got the stress stripes and faded colors for some reason.
? The blue crowntail is Arctica.
? Lavender double halfmoon was Prism (deceased)
? Blue and red double halfmoon is Patriot.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I got some good pictures of Buster today.

Handsome









Flirty









Stinker









They don't call him a Koi for nothing


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

He _does_ look like my Oliver! Nice fish- I like the blue on his face.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

JJ09 said:


> He _does_ look like my Oliver! Nice fish- I like the blue on his face.


See! It's like they are brothers from another mother, lol!


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 6, 2006)

Mine's happy in his new house:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

DurocShark said:


> Mine's happy in his new house:


Keep an eye out on those fancy shrimps. It looks like HE IS.


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 6, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> Keep an eye out on those fancy shrimps. It looks like HE IS.


He's lived with them for the past several months in the EcoQube. They play together, but that's it.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

DurocShark said:


> He's lived with them for the past several months in the EcoQube. They play together, but that's it.


Like a cat plays with a mouse.


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 6, 2006)

heh, probably. But the shrimp are too big to eat in one gulp, so they just play. The shrimp have been known to jump on the betta's back, much to his annoyance.


----------



## Blackbetty (Feb 24, 2016)

My little dude is so aggressive....

"what are you lookin at?"


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

DurocShark said:


> He's lived with them for the past several months in the EcoQube. They play together, but that's it.





mistergreen said:


> Like a cat plays with a mouse.





DurocShark said:


> heh, probably. But the shrimp are too big to eat in one gulp, so they just play. The shrimp have been known to jump on the betta's back, much to his annoyance.


I love you guys. 

Finny, my red Betta left his nerita snails alone for a year and a half. A few weeks ago, I found a big MTS snail shell, empty. Within a few days,one of the Neritas died of suspicious circumstances. A few days later, found the other Neritas empty shell. It's all fun until someone gets snacky.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

My old man Xerxes lounging in a folded over N. tawian leaf (his fav spot). 








Hes over 2.5 years old now, lost a pectoral fin to cyst bursting (also has a cyst on his head), and has diamond eye making him 95% blind in 1 eye and 70% in the other (good eye in photo). I don't expect him to live much longer but he's still chugging along like a champ.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> My old man Xerxes lounging in a folded over N. tawian leaf (his fav spot).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering what he has been through, he looks like a happy Betta.


----------



## Platy Lover (Jul 6, 2016)

Rory the Gladiator(yes it's from Doctor Who)
Keshet, difficult to get a good photo, he's so sweet and doesn't flare much
Roden
Jet


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

So... I saw this little guy at Petco last week and heard the voice of reason and left him there. I stopped in today. He was still there. He looked a little thin and they had him on a bottom shelf where he couldn't interact with people. I couldn't leave him there this time. He seems happy he has a new home. 

He is pretty hyper so the pictures are a little blurry. He has cute white lips and big fishy eyes, hence his name: Bass.



















Home movie so you can see his cute face better:


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I got a new double tail plakat male. Still debating about a name
Photo of the betta back in Aug at the store. Did not buy him until more than a month later









Some shots in the tank, could not get a in focus shot with dorsal fully spread, he doesn't hold still much.
























Photos don't show it well but he's like a 'samurai' betta (term I've seen used on aquabid) except his blue scales are not metallic- top half of body is blue, bottom half is black. He has a splash fo red in his anal fin which I'm sure will marble aka spread over the yellow. He has white tips on both of his ventrals, and irids in his caudal and dorsal fin.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> I got a new double tail plakat male. Still debating about a name
> Photo of the betta back in Aug at the store. Did not buy him until more than a month later
> 
> 
> ...


He is handsome. I like the orange splotches on his anal fin.

We're bad. We both got new Bettas. >


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> I got a new double tail plakat male. Still debating about a name
> Photo of the betta back in Aug at the store. Did not buy him until more than a month later
> 
> 
> ...


Nice betta. He looks like my Oliver, but with more color. I like the doubletail plakats. I also picked up mine after seeing him in the shop for about a month. I figured if he was still alert and healthy-looking after that long living in a cup, he was one hardy fish!


----------



## crzycrkr (Jun 28, 2015)

My new guy I got about a month ago. Disregard the ugly substrate. Can't seem to get a carpet started no matter what I do

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

crzycrkr said:


>


What kind of cories are those, with the black dorsal?

Bump:


AquaAurora said:


> I got a new double tail plakat male. Still debating about a name
> 
> Some shots in the tank, could not get a in focus shot with dorsal fully spread, he doesn't hold still much.


Admiring your betta again, and also the plants he's swimming in- what is it- african water fern? bolbitis?


----------



## crzycrkr (Jun 28, 2015)

JJ09 said:


> What kind of cories are those, with the black dorsal?


Julii cory

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kobbs (Oct 13, 2016)

@[email protected] said:


> here are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The black orchid and the last betta are the same? Just wondering because mine looks exactly like the second to last picture!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

JJ09 said:


> Nice betta. He looks like my Oliver, but with more color. I like the doubletail plakats. I also picked up mine after seeing him in the shop for about a month. I figured if he was still alert and healthy-looking after that long living in a cup, he was one hardy fish!


Thank you ^^ I like dt as well but have to watch out for the ones with compacted bodies-more prone to sbd.


JJ09 said:


> What kind of cories are those, with the black dorsal?
> 
> Bump:
> Admiring your betta again, and also the plants he's swimming in- what is it- african water fern? bolbitis?


Looks like false juli cory (sold as juli cory at petsmart)
And yes its bolbitis, have a 2g cookie jar stuffed with it.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Thank you ^^ I like dt as well but have to watch out for the ones with compacted bodies-more prone to sbd.


My newest betta (I just named him Sam) has a short, kind of bent caudal peduncle. So I'm afraid he has a deformity, I didn't realize before that doubletails are prone to that. (Last dt plakat I had was long in the body- but he was also labeled a 'king' so maybe that's why)...



AquaAurora said:


> And yes its bolbitis, have a 2g cookie jar stuffed with it.


It's pretty like that.


----------



## Lekoguy (Nov 29, 2016)

Do you remember Deborah Kerr swirling around in those incredible ball gowns?


----------



## Lekoguy (Nov 29, 2016)

Well, since he's a guy, I named him Yul.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Lekoguy said:


> Do you remember Deborah Kerr swirling around in those incredible ball gowns?


Beautiful betta, and yes I'm old enough to remember Deborah Kerr. I believe she swirled a bit on the beach too in From Here to Eternity!


----------



## Lekoguy (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks RW


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

I named him Watson.


----------



## Lekoguy (Nov 29, 2016)

Watson is beautiful. Does his name have some special meaning?


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Lekoguy said:


> Watson is beautiful. Does his name have some special meaning?


I'm a big Sherlock Holmes fan and it seemed like a good choice.


----------



## terrapedes (Jul 5, 2013)

Got two new bettas yesterday at my LFS. My last one died a few months ago but I've kept his tank running and also set up a new tank a month ago.
The first one is a vail tail I think, he is missing a part of his tail, but it seems to be growing back. He is extremely skittish and hides when I come look at him.









The second one is a crowntail, he's not shy at all and has started to come up to the surface for his pellets. I've never seen this color here before. What would you call this color???

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't know the name for that color, but your blue and violet crowntail almost looks like he's wearing a tutu!


----------



## sapphiregem (Nov 28, 2016)

This is deadpool


----------

